# Using Active (powered) Monitors w/Receiver



## John White (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd like to be able to use my active studio monitors to replace my towers in conjunction with my HT system.
It would help reduce the speaker cluster and would be able to control the volume with the remote.

I'm using a Sony STR-DH710 with Mackie Speakers that each have one input for RCA, TRS, and XLR.

How do I connect the speakers so that I can use the volume control with out using the speaker jacks?
There are several audio outs, but I'm pretty sure they are just a static signal.
Evidently there needs to be a variable line out, though I'm not sure if this amp has one.

Is there an after market item that some how converts the speaker mains to a 1/4" jack (preferably) or one of the other inputs without sending an amplified signal to the powered monitors?


Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving!

-John


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You would be required to have a receiver that has analog pre outs unfortunately your receiver does not have this. Your only other option is to buy a high level line converter that you would attach to your speaker outputs for your main channels.


----------



## John White (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Tony for the quick reply. That's too bad for me. Are there any of these "high quality conversion units" you would recommend? I really don't know what to look for or how much money to allocate. With that said, I remember only paying about $200 for the receiver. 

Thanks again,
John


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

John,
It really is going to be next to impossible to connect Active Speakers to an AVR without Preamp Outputs. That being said, you should be able to get $50-$100 from a friend or from Craigslist for the Sony and could then use the proceeds towards getting an AVR with them. The cruel irony is that the AVR's most in need of Outboard Amplification are the ones that do not offer this feature. (Entry Level AVR's)

About the cheapest AVR (not used with Preamp Outputs) will be this: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
It will also give you Audyssey's excellent MultEQ, THX Post Processing, Networked Connectivity, etc.

There of course is the used route as well. You could get a pre HDMI AVR for Pennies on the Dollar. However, HDMI is becoming more and more important. Unless you can find an AVR for a ridiculously low sum of money, I would hold off until funds are available to allocate.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with Jack, You can get the high level converters at most car audio shops but I think that replacement may be your better option with the one Jack linked to.


----------



## John White (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Jack. That seems like a decent value for that amp. From the photo of the back it has two outs labeled "Zone Two". Is that the pre-outs? I assume so though on a current high end model from Onkyo, the Pre-outs (Zone Two) are clearly labeled as such.

Tony, I didn't understand the specifics of that link. I'm not knowledgable enough about car audio and various accessories. Obviously if there is a unit that would be inexpensive and didn't sacrifice sound quality I'd be on it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Zone two will only work with analog sources, not audio from HDMI or digital optical. It is also a fixed level not variable like you want. I dont think the high level adapter I talk about is the answer because I suspect that it would cost you about $100 for one that would function the way you want.


----------



## John White (Mar 29, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Zone two will only work with analog sources... It is also a fixed level not variable like you want.


So that receiver is not an option for me after all, yes? 

This is troublesome. I know of at least a few cases in which people have been successful at this. Perhaps I just need to find a receiver with a "dedicated variable line-out", correct? 
$100 doesn't seem so bad now although I did like the USB feature on the link that Jack provided.

Thanks again-


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The receiver Jack linked to has "variable line-outs" They are called multi channel outputs. That would be your best rout to go.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

John White said:


> Thanks Jack. That seems like a decent value for that amp. From the photo of the back it has two outs labeled "Zone Two". Is that the pre-outs? I assume so though on a current high end model from Onkyo, the Pre-outs (Zone Two) are clearly labeled as such.


Preamplifier outs are not labeled as a "zone" but are rather intended as an alternative to built in amps. A zone is for an alternate room setup type of deal, whereas a preamp output is intended to allow you to use your speakers in the same room with an outbound amp (including the amps in active speakers). Inexpensive receivers don't normally have preouts.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

GranteedEV said:


> Preamplifier outs are not labeled as a "zone" but are rather intended as an alternative to built in amps. A zone is for an alternate room setup type of deal, whereas a preamp output is intended to allow you to use your speakers in the same room with an outbound amp (including the amps in active speakers). Inexpensive receivers don't normally have preouts.


Hello,
Sorry I have not been following up with this Thread. Friends/Family just left sunny Florida tonight. The 708 has Preamp Outputs which are needed for connecting Active Speakers. I never said anything about the Zone 2 Connections, but should have cleared this up. And indeed, as I have noted on other Threads, the AVR's that could most benefit from outboard amplification are the ones without Preamp Outputs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

